# Rigaudeau flies to Dallas



## WonderPelekanos (Dec 17, 2002)

http://65.174.87.146/national/newsreaderFT.asp?newsid=609&type=PAN

http://65.174.87.146/national/Newsreader.asp?newsid=612

Unfortunately it's only in Italian. Let's see what happened. In the site www.dallasbasketball.com appeared yesteday the news that "a European player, 2 mt. tall, with great ball handling and excellent shooter". 
Who is him? 
24 hours after, even if it's still not official, Bologna says this Mister X is Antoine Rigaudeau. The French player has already said "goodbye" to many friends of the former "Basket City". 
Bonne chance, Antoine. Sincerely, it's better to see a player like him (not only great in this sport, but excellent person too) to leave this brothel called Virtus Bologna. He didn't deserve to play with rascals like Bell, Dial, Koturovic, Scarone, down the boiled coach Bianchini. 
Au revoir, Antoine.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Thanks for the hot news WP. :yes:

I think he won't have much playing time in Dallas. Their team is one of the deepest in the NBA.


----------



## suspect (Sep 10, 2002)

i think it's a bad move for him to go to the NBA if he is not going to get playing time...


----------



## WonderPelekanos (Dec 17, 2002)

http://65.174.87.146/national/Newsreader.asp?newsid=616

"It's not a simple thing, but I can confirm that we are talking with someone" (Cuban). 

Kanny Grant, manager of Rigaudeau, to some journalists of Dallas: "the president of Virtus Bologna has already told a -yes- to the Mavs, accepting the buy-out they offered for Rigaudeau."

Donnie Nelson, to say "goodbye" to these journalists: "au revoir". 

Steve Nash: "Rigaudeau is an excellent point guard and shooter. Players like him are never enough". 

That's all... 
take care


----------



## WonderPelekanos (Dec 17, 2002)

At 3.30 p.m. CET press conference in Bologna with Valerio Bianchini and *Antoine Rigaudeau*.


----------



## starbonis (Aug 7, 2002)

It's so sad that 'Toine didn't get the chance to play sooner in the NBA. He was invited to some trials in 99 by the Raptors and Spurs...but he didn't want to play there as they made him past some stupid tests like dribbling with his right and left hand.....certainly that US scouts haven't seen him doing this during his tellar carrer at Virtus B.

So all the best for him in Dallas, and a lot of luck for him to play behind Nash, NVE, Finley...and maybe Tariq, some kind of french generation battle.


----------



## WonderPelekanos (Dec 17, 2002)

from www.webbasket.it 

*Press conference of Antoine Rigaudeau *

_Ho ricevuto un'offerta tra il 29 e il 30 dicembre 2002 dai Dallas Mavericks, non ho dormito per due notti pensando e ripensando all'offerta, poi ho preso la decisione nella mia testa, mi sono reso conto che è una grande opportunità, forse l'ultima, per giocare e conoscere il mondo NBA._
I've received an offer between the 29 and 30 of December 2000 from Dallas Mavericks, I didn't sleep two nights thinking and thinking again to this offer, then I made the decision in my head, understanding it's a great opportunity, maybe the last to play and to know the world NBA

_Voglio provare l'opportunità, è una scelta personale, dovuta anche al fatto che la richiesta è venuta dalla franchigia, e che fosse proprio quella franchigia a chiamarmi. Senza un progetto come quello dei Mavericks, non avrei mai chiesto alla società Virtus di andare a provare. Non posso dirvi qual'è la risposta della società, perché credo che ci sarà un comunicato tra poco, ma ribadisco che ho voglia di provare questa esperienza'._
I want to try this opportunity, it's a personal choice, due to the fact that this team called me. Without a project like the one of Dallas, I wouldn't have asked to my club, Virtus, to go and try. I can't tell you which will be the answer of my club, there will be an official communicate in a while, but I say again that I want to try this experience. 

_'La proposta è sui sei mesi, più il prossimo anno, ma io voglio andare in fondo a questa stagione'.
Secondo informazioni trapelate dalla NBA, Rigaudeau avrebbe ricevuto un'offerta al minimo salariale: "Non ne faccio una questione di soldi, perchè guadagno di più in Virtus e guadagnerei di iù in altre squadre europee. Non ho problemi di soldi, nè con la Virtus. Le mie aspettative? Lo spazio si merita sul campo. Per adesso ho parlato con solo con Donnie Nelson, oltre al presidente Madrigali, con cui forse riparleremo._
The offer is about 6 months, with an agreement for the next year, but I want to close before this year. 
About the rumous he would play at the minimum Rigaudeau told that "I've not problems of money, neither with Virtus. What am I waiting for? Space is deserved on court. Till now I've spoken only with Donnie Nelson and with the president Madrigali, with whom probably we'll talk again". 

_È scelta di vita, importante anche per il mio dopo carriera. Hicevuto tanto dalla Virtus, a cui penso di aver dato anche molto. Ci ho pensato tanto. Ribadisco, è una scelta di vita, spero che la gente capisca. La società ha deto di averlo fatto, e la ringrazio per la comprensione. Non voglio pensare al futuro, conta il presente, anche se non nego che mi piacerebbe tornare alla Virtus'._
It's a choice of life, important for my after-career too. I've received a lot from the Virtus, to whom I think to have given a lot too. I thought a lot. I say again, it's a choice of life, I hope people wll understand. The club told they made it (to understand) and I thank everyone for the comprehension. I don't want to think about the future, even if I can't deny I'd like to come back to the Virtus a day". 

I hope my quick translation has been enough clear.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Thanks a lot WP!!!  

Very clear translation. With this communicate we can say that the transaction is almost closed. I wish him the best.


----------



## WonderPelekanos (Dec 17, 2002)

Last details about Antoine Rigaudeau in Dallas, and in general about the awful situation of Virtus Bologna. 

"Le Roi" had a 1.2 milions USD contract with Virtus (till June 2004) without the NBA escape, so theoretically he wouldn't have been able to fly to the Mavs... so, how could this transfer happen? 
Simply. Antoine didn't receive his salary in last 4 (or 5) months: practically he didn't receive 400.000 or 500.000 USD, probably less. Infact, when a player signs a contract in Italy (I don't know if it happens in other countries too) there are "two voices": the normal contract (and it's the one that remains in the offices of the "Lega") and something "in black", for example "image rights". 

Rigaudeau was around 800.000 USD "official salary" and 400.000 USD in image rights. A good choice, infact if a player is not payed by his club, he can ask to break his contract only considering the official signature. Rigaudeau, for the Italian basketball, had a (around) 800.000 USD contract. He would have been able to bring Marco Madrigali to a Court because the owner of Virtus didn't pay him (that's normal), and probably he would have been able to do that. 
Warning, because now we're entering a "personal area". Of course Rigaudeau has many friends in Italy, maybe someone with whom he worked in the past (...), and in friendly conversations you can say "I'm not payed by my team". Normal, no? 
Well, at the same time the Mavs were looking for a player and they started to ask "about someone" in Europe, and they made that with some teams. "Do you know someone, a shooter, assistman, with experience?", and they obtained the answer "Rigaudeau". The fact is the name of the French player didn't come from the environment of Virtus Bologna, but from the environment of *another* Italian team, that collaborates with the Mavericks: "look, Antoine Rigaudeau has a contract with Virtus Bologna, but he has not been paying for many months". 
Some days after Christmas the Mavs called Rigaudeau. 
Then we have discussed those days here, but something new happened. Rigaudeau asked to leave, and it was a great thing for Madrigali: he could lose an enormous contract and a "possible problem", a new Sani Becirovic (who went to the lawiers to have his money, because of course he too has not been payed after his injury). 
But Madrigali had the last word and could activate his last blackmail: "you can go in Dallas, but don't ask for your money. Don't forget you've a contract with us". Rigaudeau accepted it (anyway, he would have never obtained his salaries, that's sure) and he left Virtus Bologna. Madrigali saved around 350.000 dollars (what he had to give to Le Roi for the months September-December 2002, "regular dollars" I mean, the amount that's written in the official contract) and most of all he saved about 2.000.000 USD (end of the current season, and the 2003-04) or 1.200.000 if we forget the "black" part of the agreement. 
Virtus Bologna didn't receive anything from the Dallas Mavericks (the buy-out) that went, in some "not-exactly-regular" way to the player. 
Rigaudeau had 350.000 from the Mavs (buy-out), something less that what he would have received in this first part of the season (400-600.000 dollars), and his freedom. 
At the end, everyone was glad... 
take care.


----------

